# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Logitech G105 - Bàn phím chơi game cũ mà chất cho game thủ Việt

## manhhung2206

Với hơn 30 năm kinh nghiệm kể từ năm 1981, Logitech đã trở thành một trong những hãng sản xuất thiết bị chơi game hàng đầu hiện nay. Chuột, bàn phím hay tay cầm điểu khiển cùng với nhiều sản phẩm được dán mác Logitech đều đem lại sự an tâm về chất lượng cho các game thủ. Hôm nay chúng ta sẽ cùng dạo chơi với một trong những mẫu bàn phím chơi game giá rẻ của Logitech: Logitech G105.


Với thiết kế chỉ to hơn bàn phím tiêu chuẩn 1 chút, kích thước của G105 vào khoảng 49.7 x 22.3 cm. Đây là đặc điểm phù hợp với những game thủ không có quá nhiều không gian để đặt bàn phím của mình. Với giá chỉ khoảng 800.000 VNĐ thì G105 đạt đủ mọi yêu cầu của một bàn phím chơi game cơ bản, từ đèn bàn phím cho tới các phím G có thể lập trình hay một phím chức năng cho phép chuyển đổi giữa chế độ thường và chế độ chơi game. Nhưng với mức giá phải chăng đó thì G105 không phải là một chiếc bàn phím cơ mà là kiểu bàn phím đệm cao su truyền thống.


Dĩ nhiên, nghe qua thì G105 không khác gì các bàn phím cơ bản dành cho dân văn phòng trên thị trường. Nhưng thực sự thì không phải như thế, với việc lắp đặt thêm đèn cho bàn phím và từng phím một đều sáng tốt trong điều kiện thiếu ánh sáng thì G105 là lựa chọn khả dĩ nếu game thủ muốn cày đêm mà không cần tốn thêm chi phí để dùng một bóng đèn dân dụng. Ngoài ra, các cụm phím chuyên dụng như WASD và 4 phím định hướng được sơn màu xám để dễ dàng phân biệt với các phím xung quanh, điều này khiến game thủ thấy dễ chịu khi ngay lập tức nhận biết được những phím này khi cần.
Bên cạnh đó là cột phím G đánh số từ 1 đến 6 rất tiện cho những game thu muốn sử dụng, mặc dù đôi khi bạn sẽ gặp phiền toái vì nhầm giữa phím Esc và phím G1. G105 không ồn ào như các bàn phím cơ, sử dụng khá nhẹ nhàng và thuận tiện.


Điều tuyệt nhất của G105 là việc nó làm việc rất hiệu quả với phần mềm Logitech Gaming. Với sự hỗ trợ của phần mềm này, người chơi hoàn toàn có thể tùy chỉnh các tổ hợp phím cá nhân, cài đặt các phím macro, tạo các profile sử dụng riêng cho từng game. Ngoài ra, Logitech Gaming sẽ ngay lập tức quét qua các game có sẵn trong máy của bạn và tự động cài đặt từng cấu hình cho từng game, đây là điểm rất tốt của phần mềm này. Mặc dù vậy vẫn có vài game không hoạt động với chức năng này như Star Wars: The Old Republic, khi bản thân người viết không thể cài đặt các phím tắt thiết lặp combo cho các skill của nhân vật.


Sau vài bước cài đặt, người viết đã thử G105 trên một loạt game như CS:GO, War Thunder, Company of Heroes 2... Kết quả là G105 hoạt động khá ổn, cụm phím chức năng G sau khi được cài đặt hoạt động khá tốt với CS:GO trong những lần quick-buy. Và như đã đề cập ở trên người viết vẫn chưa tìm ra giải pháp cho game Star Wars: The Old Republic.
Tổng kết thì Logitech G105 nằm ở giữa bàn phím chơi game cao cấp và bàn phím dân dụng, nó phù hợp với mọi game thủ dĩ nhiên là ngoại trừ những game thủ chuyên nghiệp cần những bàn phím cơ chuyên dụng. Với đầy đủ các chức năng và đặc điểm của một bàn phím chơi game cơ bản thì G105 sẽ thỏa mãn những nhu cầu cơ bản của game thủ. Điểm cộng nữa là với mức giá khoảng 800.000 VNĐ thì những game thủ có hầu bao eo hẹp sẽ có lựa chọn sáng giá cho mình khi đi tìm một chiếc bàn phím chơi game được đảm bảo về chất lượng và thương hiệu.
*>> Top bàn phím cơ rẻ mà ngon cho game thủ Việt*

----------

